# Event and Personal Photography



## Drews Animal Togs (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi,

Drew's Animal Photography offer a photography service for animal owners across the Midlands and South of the UK.

*Events Photography:*
Attending events and capturing the atmosphere as well as the competitors in action. Whether this is Dog Agility or Championship shows, we have the experience to capture these events in a professional manner.
For larger events we can offer on site printing, and all images can be uploaded to a web gallery for competitors to buy images from.
We can also bring a portable studio to the event, allowing us to capture portraits as well as action shots on the day.
We offer very competitive rates for organisers, and special rates / commissions for charity events. We also allow organisers access to images for use in promotional material.

*Personal Photography*
Attend either your home, or a location of your choice and spend approx 1hour with you and your dog(s). We aim to capture your dog in many different ways, and doing different activities.
We then edit images after the shoot, to ensure they are of the best quality.
Images are uploaded to our online gallery, where prints and other items can be purchased.

*Charities / Rescue Centres*
We offer a unique service for Rescue Centres and Animal Rescue Services. We can spend some time with you and your animals, taking pictures of the rescued animals. These will then be edited to ensure maximum quality.
We will then make prints, postcards, key rings, canvas prints etc., from these images, which can then be offered for sale by the Charity. We do take a commission from these sales, but it is much reduced due to the Charity. This has worked out extremely well for some charities that have their own shops.
All images taken are also available for the charity to use in promotional material.
We also offer Charities a commission for any bookings they make for us.

If any of the above interest you, and you would like to know more, please feel free to contact us, by PM or email


----------



## Drews Animal Togs (Jul 27, 2010)

Just thought I would update this, as we are coming up to Christmas, and a pet portrait can make a brilliant present.

So if you (or you club) would like to book us to attend with a studio, and on site printing, then please contact us. If a club booking with more than 20 dogs to be photographed, the we don't charge for attendance!

No obligation to buy, and no hard sell.


----------

